
Tell HN: We’re looking for OSS projects that need UI Design help - fairpx
I run a UI design studio that works with tech startups, but occasionally helps OSS projects out. We currentlu have a spot open to help out an open source project with their UI design for the coming month. Feel free to post your project or contact us directly.<p>Check out http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fairpixels.pro for work and contact details. (or my bio for an email address)
======
tessela
Can you help the [https://calibre-ebook.com/](https://calibre-ebook.com/)
project? (I'm not a maintainer, but their UI/UX really would benefit from you)

~~~
mariushn
+1

------
O1111OOO
It's a shame that the offer comes now because it's still too early... but the
Purism Librem 5 phone[0]. It's just getting off the ground and this is an
effort that really needs to succeed (more broadly).

[0] [https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/](https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/)

~~~
fairpx
We actually do this on an almost monthly basis, so who knows :) We would LOVE
to work on this particular project. Is there anyone you know we can contact
specifically for a more tight collaboration? Find my email in my bio

------
ThatGeoGuy
Not my project, but I know that the guys at [https://riot.im](https://riot.im)
would love any help or feedback they might be able to get on UI/UX. I use the
project daily on several different devices so I'm happy to give them a shout
here.

------
SammyWakan
The KeePass project ([https://keepass.info/](https://keepass.info/)) would be
a good one to contribute to. Their website and the actual app itself could use
some modernization.

~~~
ythn
This one is possible, but might be difficult. It's currently a single
developer who approves all code additions with no version control to sync
things up.

i.e. You have to manually maintain your own fork of the codebase

~~~
SammyWakan
That's a shame if it's true. It's a project that could make a huge difference
to people - both technical and non-technical.

I thought they were hosted on SourceForge and thus take patches but it's not
clear from their website what the process is for contributing (proof that the
website could use updating).

~~~
ythn
They are hosted on SourceForge, and you can access all the code, but basically
anytime there is an update you have to download the newest version from
SourceForge and reconcile with your private fork manually.

------
dabockster
_cough cough_

[https://www.libreoffice.org/](https://www.libreoffice.org/)

~~~
Something1234
What's so bad about libreoffice? It's no worse than ms office, actually it's
better because there are no stupid ribbons.

~~~
KGIII
LibreOffice added the ribbon earlier this year. It's optional and not the
default.

Also, I understand most users like the ribbon in MS Office. Most vocal people
appear not to, but I recall an article about a survey and most ranged from
indifferent to positive.

------
CodeSalad
There are currently 94 issues labeled as UI in the hacktoberfest effort on
Github:
[https://github.com/search?q=label%3Ahacktoberfest+label%3Aui...](https://github.com/search?q=label%3Ahacktoberfest+label%3Aui+state%3Aopen+type%3Aissue&type=Issues&utf8=%E2%9C%93)

------
emilsedgh
KDE.

Seriously. KDE has a good UI team but the number of projects and applications
is huge and all the designers are volunteers.

There's Plasma Desktop and Plasma Mobile and a ton of applications.

And the visibility that your work will get by helping out there is more than
most projects.

~~~
dabockster
Compared with other OSS, the KDE designs are amazing. But still, that's not
saying a lot when compared with more professional projects that gain more
press.

------
Animats
\- Git's default graphical user interface, "git gui". It's awful. There's no
sense of what's important and what's safe. It's just the git command line
hammered into a Tk-type interface.

~~~
chmike
Excellent suggestion and high visibility, but probably not a small task.

~~~
ianai
I think that could be a somewhat smaller task. Developers will have direct
domain knowledge and the core features are fleshed out.

------
DanielBMarkham
You guys just doing UI mockups, or could you create a UI that represents a
simple transaction? (For instance, using REST, get a list of things. Person
picks one. Using REST call something else. End of functionality)

------
jbrooksuk
[https://cachethq.io](https://cachethq.io)

We're really looking for a new frontend and dashboard to make Cachet easier to
use :)

------
stefantheard
[http://www.overseer.tv](http://www.overseer.tv) this is my show tracking app,
could definitely use some UI/UX love. I came up with everything by wireframing
on a piece of paper and then trying my best.

[https://github.com/smtheard/ShowTracker](https://github.com/smtheard/ShowTracker)
is where the code lives.

------
zelon88
My home-hosted Cloud platform is in dire need of UI attention...

[https://github.com/zelon88/HRCloud2](https://github.com/zelon88/HRCloud2)

I am admittedly more of a logical, back-end programmer. Any help, advice, or
direction would be greatly appreciated.

~~~
ianai
Do you use it yourself? Like how mature is it.

~~~
zelon88
I do use it myself. The project was started in July of 2016 and was added to
Github in August of 2016. I've been adding to it several times per week on
average ever since.

I try to come up with ways to accomplish anything I would want a 3rd party
service for from my home servers.

The API's are set and shouldn't be changing anytime soon. The overall
structure of the application is set, but the current UI is modular and easily
replaced. Now I'm mostly working on feature additions and fixing bugs.

------
trollixx
Please take a look at my project -
[https://zealdocs.org/](https://zealdocs.org/). It is a documentation browser
for software developers.

------
ianai
Oh man make a decent *BSD installer/configuration manager. I know there are
current attempts at this but they all need help. I think FreeBSD would
especially benefit from some direct improvement.

------
AquiGorka
Awesome.

I have some 3D virtual puppets that could use a lift up:
[https://github.com/AquiGorka/puppets](https://github.com/AquiGorka/puppets)

------
mimi89999
Please consider [https://conversations.im/](https://conversations.im/)

You might also want to help with F-Droid.

------
forgotmysn
[http://www.osetfoundation.org/volunteer](http://www.osetfoundation.org/volunteer)

------
markvdb
[https://github.com/yoe/sreview](https://github.com/yoe/sreview)

------
alishan-l
[https://biimer.com](https://biimer.com) No design at the moment

------
jetrois
could use some love.
[http://schizoduckie.github.io/DuckieTV/?from=duckie.tv&/](http://schizoduckie.github.io/DuckieTV/?from=duckie.tv&/)

